# LAZY DOG!



## detmurds (Dec 23, 2006)

I got me my dog, trained him, he is smart, but maybe too smart.  Can't keep his a$$ away from the fireplace!


----------



## detmurds (Dec 23, 2006)

Here is another shot of him,....he is panting and hot, but doesn't want me to get as near to the fire as he is!  I think I should start building this in the house dog a dog house!  Ah, just kidding!


----------



## kevinmoelk (Dec 23, 2006)

Cute pup.  Shepard mix?

Also, just out of curiosity, is that plastic around your hearth?  What is it's purpose?

-Kevin


----------



## detmurds (Dec 23, 2006)

wrenchmonster said:
			
		

> Cute pup.  Shepard mix?
> 
> Also, just out of curiosity, is that plastic around your hearth?  What is it's purpose?
> 
> -Kevin



This dog is a mut,...but I think he is part Shepard, and mainly Besenji!  

As for the plastic question,...yes, it is a runner that my wife insists on having there.  It never gets very warm, so I am not too concerned to be honest.  The purpose,...high traffic area she says.


----------



## Michael6268 (Dec 23, 2006)

[/quote]As for the plastic question,...yes, it is a runner that my wife insists on having there. It never gets very warm, so I am not too concerned to be honest. The purpose,...high traffic area she says.[/quote]

High traffic? More like she doesn't want all that "firewood grunge" on those nice carpets!  We have hardwood.  Not as cozy as carpet, but oh how nice it is for clean up.


----------



## detmurds (Dec 23, 2006)

As for the plastic question,...yes, it is a runner that my wife insists on having there. It never gets very warm, so I am not too concerned to be honest. The purpose,...high traffic area she says.[/quote]

High traffic? More like she doesn't want all that "firewood grunge" on those nice carpets!  We have hardwood.  Not as cozy as carpet, but oh how nice it is for clean up.[/quote]

My house is brand new, and as soon as this carpet does get old (wife permitting), I am doing hard wood floors!  Speaking of hard wood floors, ....do you have a dog in the house?  If so, how is it with hard wood floors and the dog (damage, or accidents)

Respectfully, Paul


----------



## kevinmoelk (Dec 23, 2006)

Dogs and real hardwoods are fine, can't speak for laminates.  I have 4 dogs and the traditional 3/4 t&g oak flooring.  The puppy stage will put a few scratches in, but all in all there hasn't been too much damage.  I do keep oriental rugs over the main areas and high traffic areas, which seems to work well for keeping down on dirt and protecting the hardwoods.  I'm going to have to re-do my hardwoods soon, but that's another story.


----------



## Michael6268 (Dec 23, 2006)

We dont have a dog in this house, but we do have three cats.  They have those "razor sharp" claws and are always scampering across the floors chasing something.  On a real sunny day, when the angle is just right, you can see a few surface scratches/scuffing, but after 5 years it looks great.  I would think a dog, while being heavier than a cat, they have duller/more blunt claws so I would think it wouldnt be a problem.   As far as pet messes, it is a high luster floor, so there is a lot of finish on it, and we havent had any staining yet.


----------



## CountryGal (Dec 23, 2006)

I have laminate terra cotta tile in my kitchen and hallway and the only issue with my dog (small, pug) is she loses traction when she is doing a pugtona and ends up staying in place instead of making the corner.  It is a hoot to watch and hear from the living room.  I'm not sure what laminate hard wood floors would be like but with the terra cotta you can't see any scratches and it is very forgiving for spills.


----------



## detmurds (Dec 24, 2006)

With my luck, this carpet will last forever too!  She protects it so much, and we don't wear shoes inside either.  I'm pulling for the dog to put some age on it (just kidding!).  The dog is great, he won't even touch the couch, or do #1 or #2 inside as well.  Another thing about him, if you are on the phone he will not bother you, but as soon as he hears, "ok, talk to ya later, bye" he is there wanting your time.


----------



## stoveomatic (Dec 27, 2006)

> I have laminate terra cotta tile in my kitchen and hallway and the only issue with my dog (small, pug) is she loses traction when she is doing a pugtona and ends up staying in place instead of making the corner.  It is a hoot to watch and hear from the living room.  I’m not sure what laminate hard wood floors would be like but with the terra cotta you can’t see any scratches and it is very forgiving for spills.



I had some cheap faux wood flooring in a house once and the joints were not sealed, we bred and raised dobermans and had lots of stains. It accuallly got under the laminate and puddled up. I quickly had that torn out and replaced with the real thing, other than nail marks from the dogs we never had a mark on it. (this was with several puppies and two children under 7). Carpet never lasts in my house!


----------



## detmurds (Dec 27, 2006)

stoveomatic said:
			
		

> > I have laminate terra cotta tile in my kitchen and hallway and the only issue with my dog (small, pug) is she loses traction when she is doing a pugtona and ends up staying in place instead of making the corner.  It is a hoot to watch and hear from the living room.  I’m not sure what laminate hard wood floors would be like but with the terra cotta you can’t see any scratches and it is very forgiving for spills.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fatsister (Dec 29, 2006)

detmurds said:
			
		

> If so, how is it with hard wood floors and the dog (damage, or accidents)
> 
> Respectfully, Paul



I have have maple in every room, including the bathrooms and kitchen.  It was salvaged out of a school gym, circa 1969.

Two Great Danes did wear a path thru the finish from the dog door to the couch, but that took 8 years and was easily refinished.  That could have been avoided by using runners.  
Urine will discolor the finish if not cleaned up in a timely manner, but not hurt the wood.
To avoid doggy nail scratches, I use a dremel with a sanding drum to trim nails....no sharp edges.

I have animals, so carpet will never be an option for me.
Love my wood floors.

Nancie


----------



## detmurds (Dec 29, 2006)

Thanks for the tip Nancie!


----------

